# Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?



## Dave123 (14. Juni 2012)

*Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe mir ein neues System gekauft,

als Mainboard habe ich mich für das Z77 Sabertooth von Asus entschieden.

Leider habe ich ein Problem mit diesen beiden kleinen Lüfter am Mainboard.

Ich habe mir extra das Programm "Thermal Radar" (AI Suite II) runtergeladen, da ich dachte ich kann die Lüfter damit Regeln.

jedoch verstehe ich es nicht ganz,

egal ob ich bei Profil auf: leide, Turbo, Standart gehe, die Lüfter bleiben immer bei 4300 Umdrehungen, also beide, schwankt zwischen 4200 und 4300.

Kann ich die Lüfter irgendwie runterdrosseln ? oder was haut da nicht hin das ich es nicht ändern kann ?

Dieses Q-Profil ist aktiviert im Bios unter den Lüftern.

Möchte die einfach auf 2000 Runterbekommen, da Sie mir zu laut sind,

das muss doch irgendwie gehen ?

Wäre echt Dankbar wenn mir wer Helfen kann.

Vielen Dank.

Lg David


----------



## Westcoast (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Thermal Radar
Temperaturermittlung und Wärmeabfuhr in Echtzeit
TUF Thermal Radar überwacht die Temperaturen der kritischen Bereiche des Mainboards in Echtzeit und passt die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten automatisch an.. Das Fan Overtime-Feature lässt die Lüfter auch in den kritischen Minuten nach dem Herunterfahren nachlaufen und senkt die Temperaturen innerhalb von zehn Minuten nachdem der PC ausgeschaltet wurde um bis zu 7°C. Auf diese Weise wird die Lebensdauer der Komponenten enorm verlängert.Das neue Fan Off-Feature besteht aus einem Schalter, der die Lüfter ausschaltet, sobald die Temperaturen unter ein manuell oder automatisch festgelegtes Level für den optimalen Energieverbrauch fallen.

normal müsste man die lüfter herunterregeln können, hast du mal im boardbuch nachgeschlagen? aktuelle treiber/tools von der ASUS seite installiert?


----------



## Dave123 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Hey,

Ja hab's geschafft mit Thermal radar bei dieser Zeichen Einstellung,

Jedoch komme ich nicht unter 2700 Umdrehungen ?

Lg


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

wenn du es wirklich ruhig haben willst, würd ich die kunststoffverkleidung einfach weglassen.


----------



## Dave123 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Na finde es so wirklich Top und gelungen,

Aber einfach ein Witz das man die lüfter nicht unter 2700 Umdrehungen regeln kann!


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*



Abductee schrieb:


> wenn du es wirklich ruhig haben willst, würd ich die kunststoffverkleidung einfach weglassen.


 
Genau deswegen wurde aber das MoBo so gekauft, vermute ich mal, nämlich aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## Dave123 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Genau so ist es, es gefällt mir, aber wusste eben nicht das man den Lüfter nicht nach Belieben regeln kann.

Schade


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

die platine darunter ist ja auch schwarz, von der optik her würd das immer noch recht gut wirken.

laut google sind das 35mm lüfter, kannst du mal nachmessen? 
rahmenbreite und schraubenabstand?

eventuell gibts ja einen alternativlüfter, ansonsten widerstand ins kabel einlöten.


----------



## SwissBullet (14. Juni 2012)

Die beiden kleinen 40mm Lüfter sind glaube ich per 3Pin Stecker an das Mainboard angeschlossen.
Könntest ja 7 oder 5 Volt Adapter dazwischen schalten,oder regelst sie über ein Y Adapter mit Zalman Fan Mate2 o.ä.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Ich vermute das die kleinen Brüllwürfel bei 2700 U/Min ca 7 Volt bekommen und drunter garnicht anlaufen.
Wie sehn denn die Temperaturen ohne Brüllwürfel aus und was hast sonst so an Lüfter im Gehäuse? 
Liste mal auf, Graka, Tower, Gehäsuelüfter und CPU Kühler

Gruß Micha


----------



## The_Trasher (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Ich würde da ehrlich gesagt gar nicht lange "rumeiern" und zwei von diesen verbauen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XM1 - 40mm

Andere Lüfter in dem Bereich mit geringer Drehzahl gibt es nicht, alle anderen so oberhalb der 4000 rpm. Startspannung ist bei diesen kleinen Modellen anscheinend relativ hoch, ich habe keinen unter 9 V gefunden. 
Gibts da einen Grund für ?


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

was nützt der 40er lüfter wenn der originale lüfter eine rahmenbreite von 35mm hat?

ein so kleiner lüfter mit so geringer drehzahl hat einfach keinen effekt mehr, da wird praktisch fast keine luft umgewälzt.
5m³ in der stunde ist ja fast nichts.

ich hab das modell schon ein paar mal verbaut und der ist nicht zu hören.


----------



## Dave123 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Ja was ich nur argh finde, ok bin ein Anfänger in diesen Gebiet,

aber die Lüfter sind ja "optional" dann sollte doch Asus anbieten das man die Regeln kann, wenn es auch "ohne"geht.....

wie gesagt unter 40% lassen Sie sich nicht Regeln mit "Thermal Radar" von Asus,

mir bleibt einfach folgendes über:

1) An die Lautstärke von 40% gewöhnen (hört man sicher mit der Zeit nicht mehr gg)
2) Die Lüfter wieder komplett deaktivieren bzw. ausbauen.

Hier der Rest meines Systems:

I7 - 3770k @ 4,5 ghz
16gb ddr3 - 1866 Gskill Sniper
Cpu Lüfter Mugen PCGH Edition 2
Geforce Gtx 680 - 4gb Palit
Be quiet 680 Watt
und eben das Asus Board
Tower: Xpredator Big Tower mit diesen 2 großen gehäuse Lüfter 

Lg David


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

oder die dritte möglichkeit die kunststoffverkleidung entfernen.
ich weis das es nicht im sinne des käufers ist, ohne die verkleidung erspart man sich aber die kleinen lüfter.

was sagt denn der thermal radar wenn du ohne die zwei kleinen lüfter 1h spielst?

deine gehäuselüfter werden fast keinen kühlenden effekt für das mainboard haben.


----------



## Dave123 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Also was ich mich erinnern konnte, ungefähr 5-7 Crad wärmer bei den Sensoren ohne den Lüftern

@ Sry aber nebenbei auch ne Frage, habe neben der 128gb SSD von Samsung auch ne normale 850gb hdd von Samsung eingebaut, 

die normale HDD schaltet sich ab und zu ohne Zugriff beim Surfen ein, und das hört man ganz schön......

Weiss wer ob man diese komplett deaktivieren bzw. ausschalten kann ohne Stecker ziehen ^^ ?

Habe unter Energie Optionen, Festplatten Ausschalten nach 1 Minute eingestellt, aber trotzdem startet Sie einfach so ab und zu ?

Danke


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

hast du schon die indizierung ausgeschaltet?

für deinen hinteren lüfter kannst du laut handbuch auch einen 40er lüfter (mit weniger drehzahl) einbauen.
der mittlere ist aber ein 35mm wofür man kein alternativmodell bekommt? hast den schon nachgemessen?


----------



## Dave123 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

nein  ?

was genau oder wo ist das ?



Wie gesagt sry bin Anfänger, und nicht wundern der PC wurde von nen Fachmann zusammengebaut ^^


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

rechtsklick auf die festplatte und dann bei den eigenschaften:
http://www.drwindows.de/attachments...oest-hdd-led-leuchtet-permanent-index_hdd.jpg

das kann dann ein bisschen dauern, nicht wundern.


----------



## Berky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*



Dave123 schrieb:


> 1) An die Lautstärke von 40% gewöhnen (hört man sicher mit der Zeit nicht mehr gg)
> 2) Die Lüfter wieder komplett deaktivieren bzw. ausbauen.


 
Oder Benutzer definiert einstellen. Hab auch das gleiche Board, hab sie so eigstellt das sie erst bei CPU Last drehen.


----------



## Dave123 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Hey,

habs ja Benutzerd. aber unter 40% kann man da nicht einstellen !

@ Abductee, hat leider nichts gebracht, Festplatte rennt trotzdem immer wieder einfach an ohne zugriff


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

ist das ein datengrab, bzw. sehr wichtig wie schnell die daten kopiert werden können?
du kannst sonst probieren mit den samsung tools bei der festplatte das AAM (akustik managment) auf maximum stellen.
damit sollten die lese/schreibzugriffe fast nicht mehr hörbar sein.
macht die festplatte nur etwas langsamer.


----------



## Dave123 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Asus Z77 Sabertooth - Lüfter Probleme ?*

Das ist ja das, habe auf der Festplatte nichts noch, bzw brauche Sie sicher selten,

aber Sie startet eben immer Automatisch, ohne Grund, dann nach 1 Minuten fährt Sie wieder runter,

Starte ich z.b Steam fangt Sie wieder an, wie gesagt ist aber nichts drauf installiert, notfalls Stecker ziehen ^^


----------

